# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Basic Beginner Powerlifting Routine?

## Dangerdan

Can anyone link me to a basic beginner powerlifting program. I've been lifting for some time and want to try 8 weeks or so of powerlifting lifts since my normal workouts have become too routine. I took a look at the sticky's at the top but they seemed a bit complicated and my gym does not have blocks, chains, etc. 

Thanks.

----------


## Phildude

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=239211

This is the most basic one I could find, most basic program, only doing three lifts, and Doc says it works.

----------


## Doc.Sust

there you go, all the posts above dont use bands and chains and dont need to be done with them either

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks guys.

----------


## Doc.Sust

any questions feel free to ask

----------

